# Jordan River



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I hardly ever try fishing the Jordan. Now that it's colder and the mesquitos won't be there I want to give it a try. I live in Lehi near to where Utah Lake feeds into the Jordan. Does anyone know of any good to decent holes I can try in that or any other regions of the Jordan? I'm not asking for your honey hole, but any general (or specific) help or suggestions would be great. PM me if you want.

Thanks

goose


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Toss a chunk of meat (fish, whatever) under a bubble along the reeds' edge and wait. Right there at the bridge (Behind the big pump house) is a pretty good spot usually. Lots of people report success there.

I don't know how the Jordan fishes in the winter time though. Good luck.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Toss a chunk of meat (fish, whatever) under a bubble along the reeds' edge and wait. Right there at the bridge (Behind the big pump house) is a pretty good spot usually. Lots of people report success there.
> 
> I don't know how the Jordan fishes in the winter time though. Good luck.


http://www.ksl.com/?sid=85914&nid=148

yah any meat should work well . . . .

sm


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, so let me change what I said:

First, get a cow. Now makes several incisions in said cow. Now dunk cow in the Jordan River.

...Wait until turbulent water erupts around cow. Toss a small explosive in the water next to the cow.

...Collect your piranha's and make Grandpa D's chowder with it.

Enjoy...Serve with warm, flat beer.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I do well down there just tossing small tube jigs and bouncing them along the bottom for the white bass. Spinners take their fare share, as well as rapalas. Try shrimp, pieces of white bass, or worms for the catfish. Lots of bullheads down there, so use big bait if targeting channels.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

The pumphouse is a very good spot. There are lots of fish there. Shrimp and nightcrawler works well, or a big chunk of carp meat. As close to the reeds as possible.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

+1 on using carp meat as bait, the cats love it!

I don't have any honeyholes on the jordan, but I have fished it anywhere from utah lake to Gardner Village. I usually don't have much luck anymore, when I was younger I would fish a section that had a dam type thing at about 9400 s, but now the golf course is there and it is hard to access


----------

